# Piss Test Tommorrow!



## baker420_1977 (Nov 8, 2005)

I am a daily toker but havent for ummm 3 days....have a drug test in the morning and am wondering if anyone has had good results with jello.......Drinkin my cranberry juice now, and plenty of water....goin to try the jello theory in the morning? Anyone have good results?


----------



## sonoma333 (Feb 1, 2006)

Have heard many good things about sur gel. Tried for the first time this morn. only prob, i pissed clear as water. not sure if it will be rejected as diluted?


----------



## nosmoke (Feb 1, 2006)

good thing bout the sure jel is tis all natural baby DONT SWEAT THAT SHIT it works


----------



## hotlips (May 2, 2008)

daily toker here,,7 weeks clean and still testing POS.


----------



## hotlips (May 2, 2008)

tried everything for my 2,ooo biweekly job ,,7 weeks still have thc in my system


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2008)

drink alot of water......ALOT. pee clear and your ok.


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Drink massive amounts of water and exercise. Burn those calories. Just my thoughts. I wish you the best of luck on the piss test. Take care and be safe.


----------

